# wanting to start with Iranian/ persian pigeons and need help with birds



## Cleveland Flyer (Jun 23, 2013)

hi iam a young man flying pigeons since i was 6, want to get started with Iranian high Flyers.. i fly tipplers right now and need help to get iranian pigeons. 

Email :[email protected]
Cellphone : 1216 403 8718


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

welak inta ta3ban yes im going to send you my friend lee,and hadi's number in michigan they have iranian high flyers


----------

